# Someone deleted there account or was kick off ?



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Some back ground first. 

A member here posted a chart showing Lifetime trips, Rated trips, and 5 Star trips and other info. Mostly to keep track of daily ratings ? I can't find this thread that has this chart done in Excel. If you read this please link it here ?

So thought I would mirror that and keep track of my own, not in the grand skeam of thing does it really matters since the over all 500 trips is what really counts. 

But in starting one of my own I noticed this morning that a rated trips and 5 star trip had dropped off by 1, was 1787 and 1525. This morning it changed to 1786 and 1524. 

So are there any other reasons why this would change other than a deleted account or they got kicked off the Plateform ?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

No clue on the rated trip count dropping, weird. 

I believe the post you are looking for was made by mulletman or mullet something.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

This one?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/4-95-rating-on-1400-trips.74304/#post-1020621


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> This one?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/4-95-rating-on-1400-trips.74304/#post-1020621


No, he is tracking his own in real time / daily.

Yeah, its the Methaine gas that sinks the ships.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

This happened to me too. I had 186 5* out of 213 rated trips yesterday, today it became 185/212. I'm just wishing it was one of the 1* that fell off


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok so the plot thickens,... I check this morning

Lifetime drops by 6 , 2325 to 2319
Rated trips ............... 1795 to 1789
5 Star ...................... 1533 to 1528

At least one of those was a 4 or lower.

One I can understand but 6 disappearing ?

Did Uber do some house cleaning ? Hmm,...


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Hmm, my lifetime stayed the same at 319 trips though...


----------



## Smguy (Mar 30, 2016)

My trips dropped too.. 1850 rated 1737 5 star.. 5 rated dropped and 4 5 star dropped.


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

My lifetime trips dropped by 6, rated trips dropped by 4, and five-star trips dropped by 4.

I noticed that the number of completed trips in today's weekly report for last week is also off by 6.

I think I had 3 POOL rides last week that paired up with another rider. Maybe they're starting to remove those from the driver rating computation so more drivers will be less hesitant to decline POOL rides?


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Can't be, if they're knocking off all your 5* trips...


Kevin4163 said:


> My lifetime trips dropped by 6, rated trips dropped by 4, and five-star trips dropped by 4.
> 
> I noticed that the number of completed trips in today's weekly report for last week is also off by 6.
> 
> I think I had 3 POOL rides last week that paired up with another rider. Maybe they're starting to remove those from the driver rating computation so more drivers will be less hesitant to decline POOL rides?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Like I said b4, the plot thickens, and some more.

This morning those 6 ratings that dropped off , (see above) have been added back in. 5-5*'s and 1-4*. By my calculations last week should have been 4.79 but the take away, it ended up being 4.76.

I had a perfect 5.0* this week going until this, now 4.96. Very Oppressive Uber, very oppressive.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

This morning, those six are taken away again, Jesus, make up your mind, smh....


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

My 6 lifetime trips, 4 rated trips, and 4 five-star trips that had disappeared a few weeks ago, reappeared this morning.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep my 6 are are back again this morning..


----------

